# me and my cousins opening day birds



## eriebound

We were all tagged out by noon today, thanks to my dad & uncle's , great scouting and calling efforts in butler county


----------



## rippin lip

Congrats!!!! Awesome job.. and that pic is way cool, it needs enlarged and framed..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eriebound

thanks rippin lip, already have 8x10 in my room


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Thats sick! I didn't get the job done today goin solo. I will tomorrow though!


----------



## fakebait

Just proof of a plan that comes together. Great job guys. It will be burnt into your memories for the rest of your life. A new brotherhood of turkey busters has been formed!


----------



## eyecatchum2

Awesome photo. Great job!


----------



## kernal83

Great photo. Congrats 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turkeyt

That's what we call a hat trick and have only done it twice in 25 years ATTA BOYS!!!


----------



## mpd5094

Nice job on the birds!


----------



## Mushijobah

Thats awesome!


----------



## Snook

That's just awesome guys! Very nice picture! My son and nephew also bagged longbeards and there's nothing like having the kids in the pictures with those smiles


----------



## ironman172

very nice indeed....way to go!!!!!great picture and thanks for sharing


----------



## DaleM

Very nice guys. That's something your going to remember for a long time. Get the picture blown up and framed, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## T-180

Great job on the triple !!! Looks like you guys are hooked for life. My youngest got his first bird during youth season 4 years ago & that's one that will never be forgotten.
Great picture, too !!


----------



## radar3321

Great job guys!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishmonster11

Theres a great looking hat trick. Congrats guys


----------



## leupy

Just want to add my congradulations, I am not a turkey hunter but I love success. If I decide to hunt turkey I may have to try and hire your dad or uncle.


----------



## eriebound

Thanks everybody for all the nice comments


----------



## Header

Nice triple, so. eastern Ohio had high winds and really sucked Mon & Tue.


----------



## TerryMayberry

Awesome photo! Good job guys!


----------

